# crabapple wine methods



## ed71 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey guys, just started 10 gallons of crabapple wine this week, but my question is on the several methods to make it.

Before I started I noticed that there were some who actually pressed the apples to get the juice similar to making regular cider. And some of the other ones who just mashed them to a pulp and let them soak in water.

Well I picked the mashed version but now Im wondering If I didnt mash them enough. All I did was pick about 24lbs of crab apples (weighed it on scale) and then put them all into one 5 gallon bucket and let it sit in water with 4 campdden for 24 hours.

Next day drained it out and then froze them in freezer for 24 hours. Next day used a small metal bowel and transfered a handfull of crabapples (after thawing) into the bowel and used a 2X4 to mash them, then I'd just put the mashed material into another 5 gallon bucket. Did this until all were mashed

Now I only mashed about twice per crabapple and didnt go any further to make it into a paste. (was worried that I would crush seeds if I over mashed them.)

Then split the two 24lbs of crabapple mashed fruit into two 5 gallon buckets topped off both with water added pectin enzyme, yeast nutrient and 10lbs of sugar to both buckets and the yeast EC1118 (after re hydrating of course)

Both hydrometer readings of the sugar water (before dropped) was 1.130. Did not measure the crabapple water or after sugar water was dropped. So Im assuming it would high alcohol and be very sweet.

My question is, were the crabapples supposed to be mashed to mushy pulp? And how long do I keep the pulp in the fermenting buckets?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 21, 2014)

I think you did well except I would have put the pulp in 5 gallon strainer bag for ease of removing it and pressing any juice out of it. Keep it in the pail until you are ready o rack over to carboys.


----------



## Arne (Oct 22, 2014)

That is about the way I make it. Only difference is I usually use more fruit, about 20 lbs for 5 gal. and instead of water I use storebought apple juice. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## ed71 (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeah, now I can see why people use the strainer bags. Right now Ive got pulp breaking down and floating around in the liquid. Gonna have to filter it out with a strainer but Im concerned the filter wont get all the floating smaller pieces.

Should have used a strainer bag.


----------



## Arne (Oct 30, 2014)

No worries. Use the strainer, then next time you rack, most of the pieces will have settled out or you can catch them with a finer strainer or rack out from underneath them. Arne.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Oct 31, 2014)

You could also skip the presoaking in KM part, that doesnt do you any good whatsoever, just rinse them off drain them and into the freezer. Did you add any nutrients to this, that high a gravity the yeast might need a little help. WVMJ


----------



## ed71 (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah I added like 5 teaspoons of some stuff called fermax yeast nutrient. (the bottle says add a teaspoon to every gallon)


----------



## Arne (Nov 1, 2014)

You want the nutrient in there. Next time, add half up front or when it starts to ferment. Add the other half after about a third of the sugar is used up. You will have to use your hydrometer to keep track of where you are at on the ferment. Arne.


----------



## ed71 (Nov 1, 2014)

Intersting that you say that. Well guys, I wasnt so accurate in my details of how much sugar I dropped in. In the second bucket I only dropped bout 9lbs since I needed some sugar for coffee. The hydrometer reading for the second was about 1.125 or maybe 1.120. Not too sure since I felt it was overkill and would simply be sweet after fermentation

However, decided to filter the mass of crabapples out after 2 weeks. The batch with lower sugar reads 1.010. However, the one with more sugar (SG of 1.130) reads about 1.030.

Im assuming its still fermenting or its done because of more sugar. However its only like a 20 SG difference. Is this enough to change it? Im not sure so a few more days and I will see if its still fermenting. (by checking the SG levels)

However, I usually take a flashlight and try to visually see if there are any bubbles coming up. Not much in any of them. So I must wait to see if there is a change in SG. If not...then maybe I didnt add enough nutrients and ready to drop more in.

However, I noticed that the floating minute pulp(I used a spaggetti stainless steel bowel and a fine stainless steel mesh bowel to filter it..both at the same time.) hasnt settled down yet, so Im guessing its not totally done yet.

Ive never encountered this problem with dollar store juices. (mabye because I dont have much experience with fruit pulp juices)


----------



## ed71 (Nov 2, 2014)

Ooops false alarm. Both are bubbling away. This morning awoke popped the lids and with a flashlight saw the small surface popping with miniscual bubbles. Added another teaspoon of Fermax just in case.


----------

